# Help  configure X please



## manblue (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't understand how to fix the nvidia part or where to find kernel log. I would welcome any suggestions.


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Blue.CTE 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 
2011     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 20 January 2011  04:12:15PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 16 21:12:58 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x692320
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0640:3842:c954 nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 
0xdf000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdc000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 
0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  256.53  Fri Aug 27 20:49:58 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Failed to load module "nvidia" (already loaded, 7071356)
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  256.53  Fri Aug 27 20:29:27 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(EE) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
(EE) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
(EE) Mar 16 21:12:59 NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you created *xorg.conf* file on /etc/X11?
Can you post ~/.xinitrc?
Have you set 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="yes"
```
 on /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

Remove *AllowEmptyInput* from your xorg.conf, that's not the correct way to do it.

And you'll need to load the nvidia kernel module before starting X.

`# kldload nvidia`

To make it permanent see sk8harddiefast's post.

Handbook: 5.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove *AllowEmptyInput* from your xorg.conf, that's not the correct way to do it.



That's a default line, it doesn't appear to be in the xorg.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> That's a default line, it doesn't appear to be in the xorg.conf.



It is. The (WW) indicates that's it's set in the config. The default for AllowEmptyInput is off.


```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It is. The (WW) indicates that's it's set in the config.



You know, I never noticed that before.  (A while back I decided that every time somebody asked about X, I would ask, no, demand both xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log.  But it's easy to forget, and I do.)



> The default for AllowEmptyInput is off.



On that, I must respectfully disagree:
`% man xorg.conf | less -p'Option "AllowEmptyInput"'`

Admittedly, it's a trail of exceptions and double negatives.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I don't have it set in my config and I do not have that warning.

The manpage states AllowEmptyInput is enabled (on) IF AutoAddDevices AND AutoEnableDevices are enabled (on). Otherwise it's disabled (off). But since those two are both enabled by default AllowEmptyInput is also enabled by default. I was indeed wrong about AllowEmptyInput being off by default.

But, the warnings (WW) do indicate it's being set in xorg.conf which is not correct. To prevent HAL from interfering AutoAddDevices needs to be disabled.


----------



## manblue (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try this when I punch out of work. Will post a victory screenshot of xfce4 or another log file of shame.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

manblue said:
			
		

> another log file of shame.


If you do, also post the corresponding xorg.conf please.


----------



## manblue (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I now reply via Opera on a xfce4 desktop. I had to add 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/load.conf. I didn't see AllowEmptyInput in xorg.conf. It does take a while for X to come up.


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.18  (root@Blue.CTE)  Wed Mar 16 20:56:19 EDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Acer"
    ModelName      "X193W"
    HorizSync      30-80
    VertRefresh    55-75
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Modes      "1440x900"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

my ~/.xinitrc

```
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2011)

How long is "a while"?  xfce can take a few seconds to start.


----------



## manblue (Mar 18, 2011)

*Solved*

The first time, "a while", was about 60 sec after it complained about my host name. After a reboot it came up in about 5 seconds. I'm going to call this solved now. I just have to work on the other setups and permissions and such. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2011)

The very first time can take a little longer, most desktop environments need to set up a few configuration files/directories in the user's home directory.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2011)

manblue said:
			
		

> The first time, "a while", was about 60 sec after it complained about my host name.



DNS timeout, maybe.  Make sure there's an entry for your hostname in /etc/hosts, or that the hostname resolves through your DNS.


----------

